# just got a hedgehog, need some advice



## rockoncamel (Nov 8, 2009)

hi peeps just got our first hedgehog today a 6 month old albino called marshmellow!! 

basicly its 745 and where wondering if its wise to wake her up and try and tame her on the first night or just to leave her be and let her find her feet as such, shes been shy/tired all day which is expected i spose, also what sort of time do they normaly wake up in the evening??


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

Even though they are nocturnal, and they do prefer to be asleep during them day, you can wake them up. I take mine to schools most days to be handled by the children.

I would let him settle in for a few days. They normally wake up on their own late evening to maybe around 8 or 9pm.

I would let him sniff around and get used to his new home before you start handling him. You could put your hands inside and maybe give him some mealworms to get him used to you.

Where did you get him from?


----------

